# Tools for trek top fuel 8



## owenpga (Apr 16, 2019)

upgraded to the top fuel 8 this winter from roscoe 8.

In years past I've done all my own maintenance on my road racing bikes but things are considerably different today.

What tools do I need to remove bottom bracket and cranks?

Also, do I need special tools to replace the pivot points for rear suspension and are hubs fairly easy to maintain?

The bike doesn't currently need maintenance other than drive chain, but when the time comes, I need some tools.

Thanks for any help.

Owen


----------

